# Must be my day/week



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

This for a soda fountain/dispenser.

















Is there a problem? 

We also ran into a new way to plumb a toilet and laundry. Use a two-way cleanout upside down and dump the toilet in one side and the laundry into the other side.

I just love Hacks.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Carbonated water and copper. Nah, that's fine isn't it? :no: No pics of the toilet/laundry?


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd love to rod that one and break it all to heck so it can get replaced.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

We replace it and reconfigured some of the other piping to meet code.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Please tell me that you didn't cut the 2 way clean out, looks awesome upside down...lol


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Ha ha oh wow man people are real idiots sometimes. I remember one of our guys who is supposed to be a plumber used a two way in place of a combo our boss was livid I guess it was done at a city job and everyone knew our boss they ribbed him quite a bit over it


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Some idiot put this trap in a little old lady's condo and ran it 7' from the vtr and revent and it's only 16" deep to weir from top of pipe


----------

